# Help, SLP 19's with pirelli tires



## CombatEngineer12b (Mar 2, 2013)

been shopping around for wheels, just came across these on ebay and from what i can gather from other threads on here they will fit but before i buy them id like to see if any one can give me some further input. 

the wheels are slp, 19 by 8, 5x120 
the tires are 245-45-19

im not lookking to roll my fenders, unless the cost is fairly inexpensive. any help would be greatly appreciated. these would be going on an 04 QSM.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-2009-2...ssories&hash=item2ec7bf3d7e&vxp=mtr#vi-ilComp


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Although the wheels look fine, those tires are way too tall. You should be using 245/35R19s.

The cost of rolling fenders is minor, maybe $100.


----------



## CombatEngineer12b (Mar 2, 2013)

with the fenders rolled would they fit or just have to get a shorter tire?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not the width of the tire that is the problem, it's the height. They will rub the wheel wells. In the front, I don't think they'd even fit under the spring perch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The offset is OK on those for a 8" as you'd only "stick out" another 1/4" and might fit without rolling even. 19" are going to give a pretty bad ride and you better not have pot holes. IMHO 18" is the best of handling, looks and ride. The thing not mentioned is hub size. It may need an adapter if too large or need machining to fit your hub if too small of a pocket. I think we're something like 69.5mm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Friend had a GTO with 19s... Rode like crap. Stick with 18s.


----------

